# Hello!



## Talfox (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey, I'm new here. I dont yet own any mice but I joined hoping I could find a breeder in my area to get a few from as I'm very interested in have some as pets.
I dont really want to buy from a pet store because the ones around here are always feeders and look sickly.

I'm a rat owner currently so have rodent experience.
But I guess I'm just here to learn and maybe get some adorable little babies of my own. <3


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  .... where do you live?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

HI! I always have some lovlies to spare.


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello, guess your in the States?


----------



## Talfox (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply 

I am in North Carolina.
I recently ended up with a small black and white female mouse who was in need of a home.
She is sooo adorable and sweet but I think she might be pregnant (firm belly).
I am still open to a female or maybe even a male to keep in another aquarium or cage.  
I had no idea mice were THIS sweet and smart figured they were closer to hamsters but now I see why people love them so much.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Firm belly? Sorry to sound rude but pregnancy can be shown in other ways. Its dangerous to fell a pregnant mouses tummy. If you lift up the very base of her tail does it look like a circle shape? Or possibly even golfball? The best way to describe this is from above does she look like a pear? When she stretches can you still she the pear? A photo would help us


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh sorry this was awhile ago (oops) any babies or luck getting any more mice?


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome!


----------

